# Viareggio English speakers or clubs?



## jhu05181 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm a 25 year old girl moving to Viareggio in 5 days with my boyfriend (who has just got a job in Pisa). I am a trained primary teacher from Scotland and would like to know if there are any English speaking clubs, groups, people looking for a friend in the area so I can meet new people in my new home. I am in the process of learning Italian but would like to be able to speak English too while im living in Italy. 

Any advice or ideas would be a great help  thanks


----------



## Danamariebalram (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey 
I am in viareggio and dont many people here! 
Find me on facebook maybe we cant meet for coffee
Im currently teaching english herr for the summer

My name danamarie balram 

X


----------



## alexandrad (Jan 7, 2013)

jhu05181 said:


> Hi, I'm a 25 year old girl moving to Viareggio in 5 days with my boyfriend (who has just got a job in Pisa). I am a trained primary teacher from Scotland and would like to know if there are any English speaking clubs, groups, people looking for a friend in the area so I can meet new people in my new home. I am in the process of learning Italian but would like to be able to speak English too while im living in Italy.
> 
> Any advice or ideas would be a great help  thanks


Hi

I'm 26 years old and I live in Massa. I'm looking for a friends too  Let me know if you wanna hang out sometimes.


----------



## rotella (Nov 15, 2011)

Out of the blue, would you be interested in English speaking... hikers? If it were so, you can look up for us by googling "liguriah": we're based in Liguria (so not exactly Viareggio), but we often go as far as to La Spezia and Sarzana, which from your point of view are just a stone throw away.

Cheers from a half Taiwanese IT engineer who’s sometimes in Genova, sometimes in Milano,
Andy


----------

